# Ferret hutch rescue



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Good news

The RSPCA are helping us with spaying and castration so now any ferrets that come in and old enough will be spayed if female and males castrated. So our re homing prices will have to rise to cover this. Also if the ferts are old enough they will be microchipped to.

Thanks to RSPCA for helping


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thats great news. pleased for you.


----------

